# Duprasi/Fat Tailed Gerbils



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Following the very sad loss of our elderly Russian dwarf hammie, Reggie this week and his brother Ronnie at the end of last year, we would really like to consider having a pair of duprasi. My 2 daughters have been so attentive to the hammies. My 12 year old took more responsibility for feeding and cleaning and my youngest daughter who is 10 took the lead with handling and cuddles.

I would love to hear from any duprasi owners about whether we should consider males or females, are they happy in pairs (our dwarf hammies lived alongside each other for nearly 2 and a half years and had to be separated after that). Also, should I get Algerian or Egyptian? Is there anything I should be aware of?


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

No duprasi owners out there?


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Never even heard of them, do some research and find out their needs, costs and if they're a good pet for children, I'd say stick to what you know but it's up to you..


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> Never even heard of them, do some research and find out their needs, costs and if they're a good pet for children, I'd say stick to what you know but it's up to you..


Naturally I am researching and they do make good pets for children if you get them as babies. I was asking on here as it's always nice to hear from someone who has real life experience and opinions.  I might try a specific rodent forum.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Ah right i never knew, cool, I'd go with them... tbh I'd never heard of a degu a month before I had one and they're amazing so it may be the same for you


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Cherpi said:


> Ah right i never knew, cool, I'd go with them... tbh I'd never heard of a degu a month before I had one and they're amazing so it may be the same for you


Are your degus tame? Do they like to be handled and are they quick?


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Degus are fairly tame (I say fairly cos they like to have their off days :lol: )
They are quick things but suitable for children your age with your supervision. Plus they are awake in the day, so are happy to play etc while you are awake, unlike some small animals who are awake while you're asleep. 

They do need special requirements regarding diet and cage size, plus you need a minimum of 2, as they are prefer being in a group.


----------



## Sergeant.Floyd.Pepper (Mar 2, 2011)

pics please?

I am a gerbil lover so am very intrigued to see what these look like. May I ask what is diffrent about them?


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Really informative info here.


----------

